# Gotta Luv June in Texas



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Some nice trips lately.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Side scan poons.


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

WOW! That side scan is cool! Great job on the releases - flags look nice!


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

wow, that's an impressive trip!


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

just got the down vu/side vu chirp technology transducer when I upgraded this year to the Garmin 741xs. I'm hoping it gives me the detail as yours does.


----------



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

In those "shadows" in the 2nd pic, are those their dorsal fins were seeing? If so that's insane detail


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

More likely their pectoral fins and tails. But yea, pretty cool detail. The detail is only like that when the fish are swimming with you or moving very slow parallel to your course. But when a school shows like that, there is no doubt what you are looking at. The "shadows" are what tell you it is a tarpon. The image is not that detailed, but we look for the shadows.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

The best June in 20 years, at least.


----------

